# Matted to the skin foster, arrrrgh



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I got a little mini poodle who was badly matted - from chewing and scratching, thanks to fleas. I had just learned a new procedure and tried it on my male Standard (Poodle), with a #4F blade to see how it worked, and was really impressed with how the blade went through like a hot knife in butter. The very idea of wet clipping a dog scared the *** out've me, so tried it first on his face with my cordless Moser . . .got so excited that I decided to go for it on his body with my Andis UltraEdge 2 speed clippers, plugging it into a GFI outlet for safety. I first soaked him, then buttered him up with shampoo, rinsed most out, and then soaked him in conditioner, rinsed a little more, then pressed a towel on him, not rubbing, just to absorb excess water. Used my hv dryer (K9II) to blow him off, leaving the hair pretty wet, but not dripping. When done, I thoroughly rinsed him, HV'd him, and went on to finish his legs, topknot, and tail. WOW! I got done in a fraction of the time it takes me to do this big boy, the blade stayed cool during the entire clip, and he looked fabulous! Shaving the feet was easier wet, too, and less sticky outies to clean up!

So, decided I was going straight to the bath with this little mop of a poodle girl! Did the same thing with her, and was able to use a #5F blade easily getting under pelted areas. I used the #9 setting on the Wahl Moser for her ears, because they were a real mess, and I was afraid of hurting her. She looks adorable! 

I'm so excited about this wet clipping I feel like I could do 10 more matted up messes! LOL


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Do you have before and after pics? I love to see a freshly cleaned up rescue!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I have done that a few times on some pretty matted dogs...works nicely doesn't it???


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Star was matted badly after we brought him home from the shelter. My mom shaved him... big no no if you want your dogs fur to grow back right. After she shaved it.... It got rid of matts but it made his fur grow back all wrong. Now he has matts in his tail. Just brush them out. It may take time but it works. Sometimes if its really badly matted, just cut it off.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Now he has matts in his tail. Just brush them out. It may take time but it works. Sometimes if its really badly matted, just cut it off.


Regular brushing prevents matts from forming, and should be part of daily grooming. 

Matts are painful to the dog, because it pulls the skin, and sores can form under the matts. The little poodle was so badly matted, it was like felt in places. Dematting wasn't possible, but I was glad I didn't have to shave her to the skin, or even with a #7F blade. By wet shaving her, I was alble to get under the matting, and leave her with much more hair than would have been possible otherwise.


----------



## jeffrey_sy (Sep 19, 2007)

please post the before and after pics, we want to see your pet ^_^


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> please post the before and after pics, we want to see your pet


Sorry, she's not my pet - I foster for a Poodle rescue group, and just had this little girl for one day and night (she's going to a forever home on the East Coast - I live on the West Coast of FL - so I just got her cleaned up and vet checked, before she continued her journey to a new home the next day.


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

starry15 said:


> Star was matted badly after we brought him home from the shelter. My mom shaved him... big no no if you want your dogs fur to grow back right. After she shaved it.... It got rid of matts but it made his fur grow back all wrong. Now he has matts in his tail. Just brush them out. It may take time but it works. Sometimes if its really badly matted, just cut it off.


Poodle coats are different - cutting the undercoat in many breeds can cause it to grow in wrong - specially if the dog isnt in tip top health. Its different from a poodle and she should be fine after her shave down - and when poodle coats matt they matt believe me have had to do the clip offs my self.


----------



## muckypup (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi'a

I am new to this site (its my first ever post) and pretty new to grooming. I went on a intensive grooming course and am slowly building up a mobile grooming business.

On my training i was told that the dog had to be 100% dry and tangle free before clipping (unless doing a rough clip) but after reading about wet clipping thought i would give it a go.

I found it much easier and that the blades didn't get hot (i am not that quick). 

I had a bit of a problem on the last dog i did. It was a small malt x and had really fine hair (you could see the pink of the skin through it in places even when dry) she had loads of tiny knots quite close to the skin and patches of matting (it was like cotton wool). I tried to go through it with a 4F when wet but it kept getting stuck on the knots and the mats. I really didn't want to brush it with a slicker as it would have hurt her skin. 

In the end i brushed her with a really soft brush and went throught the tough bits with a 5 and just evened her up. Thinking about it now i should have done her all over with a 5 but i really wanted to keep the hair as long as possible to give her more protection.

The customer was delighted as the last person she used did her really really short. She did look quite cute.

So my question is what would you have done ?

I really would appreciate any advice.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> So my question is what would you have done ?


What I had to do was leave on quite a bit of the conditioner - so the hair is slippery. I used a regular conditioner, but a dematting product with silicone can be very helpful in these situations. That keeps the blade moving through and not getting stuck.

Also, when using a clipper with a cord, be sure to plug into a GFI socket.


----------

